# S&W 686



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone have one of these they use for hunting? Been kicking around the idea of maybe getting a 6" in this model. Do they come drilled and tapped? Would like to mount a red dot/scope on. Would perfer the .357 and stick with this model. Open to all ideas. Thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know anything about the red dot scope , and the 686 I have been shooting has no set up for such a sighting system. But in my opinion a red dot scope is not worth it , will make the large revolver more cumbersome! I feel I could hit squirrel sized game with my brothers 686 6 inch barrel at 50 yards as we have used it at that range to splash 12 oz water bottles! I feel the 686 is an excellent choice and I am sure you can find a way to put a red dot scope on it if you want.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a red dot on my 22 Smith and Wesson. I will never own another one. By the time I turn the thing on, adjust the brightness the target is gone


----------



## Chevyman (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello. The S&W 686 is a great gun as are all Smiths' but have you considered a Ruger. Most experts will agree that when you consider cost versus quality the Ruger is possibly the best deal in handguns and the quality is second to none. The question you have to ask is, is the S&W a great gun, YES, you would be a fool to state otherwise, i used to own a ss model 29 44 mag, but is a S&W on average 2 to 3 hundred dollars per model better than a Ruger, ABSOLUTLEY NOT. Trust me i just purchased a Ruger Super Redhawk 454 Casull and i would challenge you to find a better built or better shooting gun anywhere. Especially when you consider the cost difference. You can get a Ruger GP100 in 357 mag and it will match the S&W in every detail with one exception, it is about 300.00 cheaper. By the way what are you hunting with a 357 that you need a scope, you are really limiting yourself in what you can hunt. Generally speaking the handguns made for scopes are the large caliber hunting handguns with at least a 7.5" barrel. A 357 is going to make you have to be fairly close. You certinly aren't in any danger in killing a white tail at 150 yrds with a 357 6" barrel, not happening. I would say that a 357 is just a little to small for hunting. At least go to a 44 mag, there isn't going to be that much difference in the kick but it will allow you many more options hunting. Don't get me wrong i like S&W but at some point you are simply paying for the name. Good Luck


----------



## remmi (Mar 11, 2005)

First off like I said in my post, I am open to all ideas and still am. Yes I have considered looking at Rugers and know about the cost difference (own several ) so its not completely ruled out but for now the S&W is where I am at. I understand the .357 is not the best cal. for long ranges but my intentions are not for long ranges. The red dot (I do have one on my muzzleloader and have no issues with it, some do though ) is probably not something I would do on a pistol but a scope yes, then you never know, I may just elect to do the open sight thing. Thanks for the ideas and feedback guys!

Chevyman, you gave me some thoughts on the Rugers you mentioned, I'll be looking.


----------

